
Stock traders are accused of siphoning $60B from EU state coffers - koolba
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/23/business/cum-ex.html
======
koolba
I used a slightly modified version of the byline for the HN title. The
original title, " _It May Be the Biggest Tax Heist Ever. And Europe Wants
Justice._ " seems a bit too much. Also added "EU" to the title to clarify that
state refers to countries and not USA "State"s.

